# New Series on History Channel (Axemen)



## Oly's Stump (Dec 30, 2007)

This spring the History Channel will have new series called the Axemen:
Check it out:

http://frontside.wordpress.com/2007/11/02/history-channel-the-axemen-vernonia-or/


----------



## woodshop (Dec 30, 2007)

Oly's Stump said:


> This spring the History Channel will have new series called the Axemen:
> Check it out:
> 
> http://frontside.wordpress.com/2007/11/02/history-channel-the-axemen-vernonia-or/




Thanks for the heads up, gonna have to tape them, sounds like interesting watching.


----------



## zopi (Dec 30, 2007)

yeh..i might hafta learn how the dvtvviothingamajig works....looks neat...


----------



## Semi-Hex (Dec 30, 2007)

What are the chances someone will be using an axe?


----------



## woodshop (Dec 30, 2007)

Loweecey said:


> What are the chances someone will be using an axe?


I use an ax almost every time I mill a log... usually small stuff like trimming something quick and dirty from a cant or log, or using the ax to mark where I'm going to buck the logs.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jan 1, 2008)

woodshop said:


> I use an ax almost every time I mill a log... usually small stuff like trimming something quick and dirty from a cant or log, or using the ax to mark where I'm going to buck the logs.



I started my life as a brush crew member. Went on to Feller "c" then S212. I feel lost without an axe. They are just so dang useful. I just ordered a Kelly Perfect Dayton for a replacement. I have to pound a few wedges, trim limbs cut bark and etc.


----------



## zopi (Jan 1, 2008)

Loweecey said:


> I started my life as a brush crew member. Went on to Feller "c" then S212. I feel lost without an axe. They are just so dang useful. I just ordered a Kelly Perfect Dayton for a replacement. I have to pound a few wedges, trim limbs cut bark and etc.



so i gotta ax you a question...:greenchainsaw: 

What are the axes of choice...most stuff on the market today is crap..

do you just buy good old ax heads and refurbish them? 

What do most fellers use?


----------



## clearance (Jan 1, 2008)

zopi said:


> so i gotta ax you a question...:greenchainsaw:
> 
> What are the axes of choice...most stuff on the market today is crap..
> 
> ...



Arvika make a nice axe.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jan 1, 2008)

zopi said:


> so i gotta ax you a question...:greenchainsaw:
> 
> What are the axes of choice...most stuff on the market today is crap..
> 
> ...



I have almost the entire set of Kelly "Black Raven" series of hand forged tools (Pre 1940's). Most of the Axes, pulaskis and other tools I have I buy at garage sales and just rehang them. O P Links is where I get the handles from. I'm tall and I can still get decent handles from them. Just call. Being ex USNFS all the tools we used were American made. That does not mean you can't get decent tools from other countries. I still order the Kelley Perfect form Barco industries and am very happy with their hand forged work. The other axe company I like is by a company called Gränsfors Bruks. Their wood shaping tools are simple amazing as is their axes, mauls and broad axes.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 1, 2008)

*Feller "c" then S212.*

Who put you through Feller "c" then S212. in that order?


----------



## zopi (Jan 1, 2008)

Loweecey said:


> I have almost the entire set of Kelly "Black Raven" series of hand forged tools (Pre 1940's). Most of the Axes, pulaskis and other tools I have I buy at garage sales and just rehang them. O P Links is where I get the handles from. I'm tall and I can still get decent handles from them. Just call. Being ex USNFS all the tools we used were American made. That does not mean you can't get decent tools from other countries. I still order the Kelley Perfect form Barco industries and am very happy with their hand forged work. The other axe company I like is by a company called Gränsfors Bruks. Their wood shaping tools are simple amazing as is their axes, mauls and broad axes.



Cool! thanks! i think you mentioned the Kellys in my ax thread the other day
damn..forgot to take a picture...I'll get it...


----------



## MATTYB11 (Jan 6, 2008)

does anyone know what date this show will start airing?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 6, 2008)

Yah, this is the show I posted about here on AS a while back. My brother lives up near Vernonia. Flooded out pretty good up there last week. Have to watch it.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 6, 2008)

MATTYB11 said:


> does anyone know what date this show will start airing?



Scheduled to be aired this spring, according to my brother.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jan 8, 2008)

smokechase II said:


> Who put you through Feller "c" then S212. in that order?



Brush crew equivalent today is S-212 wildfire power saw. There wasn't much of a standard when I worked brush crew. mid 70's. Almost all of the crew did everything. Some were better than others. Most of the training back then was whatever National Forest you worked for. (Lolo NF)

When I worked logging I started at the bottom with "a" and moved up. I knew how to brush, limb and buck. The only help I had was the willingness to learn. The company was pretty strict on safety and training. 

I was out before 1982 so it's been awhile.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 28, 2008)

Axemen starts on March 9.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 28, 2008)

At 10 pm.


----------



## olyman (Feb 28, 2008)

or 8 pm central---------


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 28, 2008)

What time pacific?


----------



## windthrown (Feb 28, 2008)

10pm eastern time
10pm pacific time
9pm central time

Of course, if you have a satellite dish, that means it will be on twice, at 7pm pacific/10pm eastern, and again at 10pm pacific, 1am eastern time.


----------



## windthrown (Feb 28, 2008)

And for the latest update on the show, here is the web site: 

http://www.history.com/minisites/axmen


----------

